# rubbermaid stock tanks



## lisa127 (May 4, 2013)

Does anyone use them? I am looking at the 50 gallon Rubbermaid stock tank. The outside dimensions are 31 inches by 52 inches and 12 inches high. If anyone has one, I would like to know what the actual floor dimensions are, since they are slanted walls and wider at the top. Thanks!


----------



## sibi (May 4, 2013)

It all depends on what reptile you'll be using it for. If it's for a tort, is the tort a small one. In other words, we need more info. like what tort do you have, what is the size and age, and how old is it? Many here have used Rubbermaid containers with great success.


----------



## lisa127 (May 4, 2013)

I'm not asking if they are ok to use. I'm just asking if anyone has one in their possession so they can measure the actual floor dimensions for me before I consider purchasing one.


----------



## sibi (May 4, 2013)

I have two of them.It measures 30" long x 16" wide x 18" high. Is it for one of your box turtles?


----------



## lisa127 (May 4, 2013)

That's all it measures on the bottom floor? That's not good. Yes, I'm looking for stock tanks for my three toed and actually also for my blue tongued skink. But that floor space is not even as big as a Rubbermaid bin. This is the one I'm talking about:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RUBBERMAID-...056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac1660318


----------



## sibi (May 4, 2013)

Oh no, the ones I have are taller. It's 18" high and more rectangular in shape. But, it looks like the floor space of the one on eBay would be slightly smaller than the top dimensions. I also think the price is too high for them. Also, it looks like you lose some floor space with those side inserts. I think you can do to Lowe's or WalMart and fi d a 50 gal for much cheaper.


----------



## lisa127 (May 4, 2013)

Yes, they have them a bit cheaper at a Tractor Supply about 1/2 an hour from me so I may just go there and see them. That way I can measure the bottom floor myself. I think the galvanized steel ones are not slanted on the sides but I'd rather not use those.


----------



## sibi (May 4, 2013)

That's what I would do. I never liked buying something I can't see. I hope you find what you're looking for.



lisa127 said:


> Yes, they have them a bit cheaper at a Tractor Supply about 1/2 an hour from me so I may just go there and see them. That way I can measure the bottom floor myself. I think the galvanized steel ones are not slanted on the sides but I'd rather not use those.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2013)

I've used both the galvanized and the rubber/plastic ones. They all work fine. I recommend going BIG. Real BIG.


----------



## lisa127 (May 4, 2013)

Do you find the galvanized ones to be a lot heavier? That's the only reason I was looking at the others.


----------



## Lstrayer92 (May 6, 2013)

I use a 50 gallon Rubbermaid tub for my Russians indoor home, I got it for $22 at Home Depot and I love it (so does turk) lol


Actually I just looked its a 52 so it's just a tad bit bigger haha


----------



## rideburton87 (May 7, 2013)

I used a 50gal rubbermaid for my eastern during the winter.. he hibernated most of the time but for the month he was awake in there I felt it was to small for him.. He was also full grown n fairly large..


----------



## lisa127 (May 7, 2013)

rideburton87 said:


> I used a 50gal rubbermaid for my eastern during the winter.. he hibernated most of the time but for the month he was awake in there I felt it was to small for him.. He was also full grown n fairly large..



I'm talking about the very large stock tanks. Not the Rubbermaid tubs.


----------

